# how many cultures and what recipe do you use



## chadfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

i see a lot of people with a lot of frogs I thank this is going to be interesteing on the numbers


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

10-15 cultures a week, repashy superfly. It is the greatest


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I use to make around 10 a week but I lowered my collection and now make 3 a week. The thing with fruit fly cultures is 3 doesn't take much less time than 10. Once you get in the rhythm you can make a ton in minutes. I lowered my collection to be able to manage my tanks and frogs better. Fruit flies didn't have much to do with it.
Logan


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Search

=
Recipe
Recipes
another one
ANOTHER
And yet....another one


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Julio's recipe


6 cups of potato flakes
2 cups of brewers yeast
1 cup of powder sugar
2 table spoons of cinamon

1 tea spoon of methyl paraben, only used with hydei cultures.

I half it and put it in a zip lock bag. This is a great recipe I have tons of larvae and flies.

I make about two a week but I only have 3 P. vari's atm so when I get the rest of my frogs I will probably increase to 4 a week.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I have 25 frogs (12 are Froglets), and I make one melo culture a week and one hydei culture a week.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Mitch said:


> I have 25 frogs (12 are Froglets), and I make one melo culture a week and one hydei culture a week.





NVfrogger said:


> I make about two a week but I only have 3 P. vari's atm so when I get the rest of my frogs I will probably increase to 4 a week.



Yikes! One of you makes 2 cultures a week to feed 25 frogs and one of you makes 2 cultures a week to feed 3.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

27 to 44 cultures every 11 days. (Depending on how many froglets I have growing out to make pairs). I use Josh's ff mix.


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I have... 20 or 30 frogs depending on how many froglets I have ATM, and I make 3-4 cultures a week using Jeremys (this guy ^) media. I make probably on average 3 melanos and 1 hydei because most of my frogs are smaller species.


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Seven frogs; I have two cultures going since the Tincs are little piggies and the Leuc's are younger and I like to feed them more often.


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

I got a culture from Ed's Fly Meat and 4 cups w/lids and 2lbs of fly "media" that you mix 1/3 cup of fly mix with 1/2 cup of water and a pinch of brewers yeast and 50 hydei flies or melano and "excelsior" media and they last about a month and are PACKED with flies...I do 2 cultures every 2 weeks and I have 2 adults 2 sub adults and 7 juveniles


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

JL-Exotics said:


> Yikes! One of you makes 2 cultures a week to feed 25 frogs and one of you makes 2 cultures a week to feed 3.


Well I have been expecting some frogs for a few weeks so just wanting enough FF's for when they arrive I will be feeding 16 frogs when the weather is good enough for them to be shipped. Plus I love making cultures


----------



## DougP (Feb 9, 2010)

I have 12 frogs 5 of which are thumbs and I make two cultures a week. I end up tossing out flies but that's better than not having enough.
Doug


----------



## NVfrogger (Apr 10, 2011)

DougP said:


> I have 12 frogs 5 of which are thumbs and I make two cultures a week. I end up tossing out flies but that's better than not having enough.
> Doug


Exactly that is my thinking. Cultures are cheap and frogs are not.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have 16 frogs and 13 froglets all thumbs. I used to use Josh's and now have switched to Repashy Superfly. I make 2-3 cultures every Sunday. I feed the froglets out of the old cultures cause of the reduced size of the flies.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

NVfrogger said:


> Well I have been expecting some frogs for a few weeks so just wanting enough FF's for when they arrive I will be feeding 16 frogs when the weather is good enough for them to be shipped. *Plus I love making cultures *


I was just making note of the wide disparity, didn't mean to poke fun or suggest anybody was making to many or too few. If it works for you that's what counts!

Now if you like making cultures so much you are welcome to come on over and make all the cultures you want. I'll even let you keep a couple every week just for your trouble 

Oh, and we make 48 cultures a week to feed our 300+ adults. Plus another 2 or 3 dozen for the babies.


----------



## camlov2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have about 20 frogs and I normally make 3 cultures each week.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

35 frogs, and historically have been making 6 cultures every other week. I hated having to go out to the store and get extra flies, so I've ramped it up to 9 fruit fly cultures, 1 bean beetle and 2 springtail cultures every week. I've got plenty of food now.

I use water, white vinegar, molasses, grape juice, malt-o-meal, potato flakes, cinnamon, and yeast for my ff cultures. They smell amazing until the day I throw them out


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

pnwpdf said:


> 35 frogs, and historically have been making 6 cultures every other week. I hated having to go out to the store and get extra flies, so I've ramped it up to 9 fruit fly cultures, 1 bean beetle and 2 springtail cultures every week. I've got plenty of food now.
> 
> I use water, white vinegar, molasses, grape juice, malt-o-meal, potato flakes, cinnamon, and yeast for my ff cultures. They smell amazing until the day I throw them out


Whats your recipe?


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

JL-Exotics said:


> I was just making note of the wide disparity, didn't mean to poke fun or suggest anybody was making to many or too few. If it works for you that's what counts!
> 
> Now if you like making cultures so much you are welcome to come on over and make all the cultures you want. I'll even let you keep a couple every week just for your trouble
> 
> Oh, and we make 48 cultures a week to feed our 300+ adults. Plus another 2 or 3 dozen for the babies.


Let me know when you need help? I'm free to help make some fly cultures.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 2 Tinctorius to keep happy. I make 2 cultures every other week.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I never counted, but I'd have to guess its in the neighborhood of 50-75/week. 
With the really warm temps this past summer, many of my melano's came out fliers; not worth the hassle dealing with the wife griping about "my" flies up in "her" rooms, so those quickly go into the bleach water. Only way to stay on top of that situation is to keep making more...
For those who wonder if they are making enough-- remember that not every culture results in perfect yield. Mold, fliers, cultures drying out...once you experience a fly shortage (and most of us have), you'll increase your production and never regret having too many cultures.
Scott


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I make two melo cultures a week using NEHerp's media. I feed 3 frogs and 30 fish and still have mannny extra!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ darn right!

I make 60/week currently. Mostly glidders. I am starting back with buzzati again as I liked them in the past.

I am using Repashy currently and am happy with results.

S


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> I am starting back with buzzati again as I liked them in the past.


I've never seen the Buzzati. What is it that you like about them, Shawn?


----------

